# Non-frame slingshot



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

I often visit different factories in different places because of my job,however,it's very boring to stay in the factory because it usually takes a long time and the factories are located at countryside , the life is monotony.So I bought a slingshot and play it in the spare time,sometimes I shot some birds around the farmland. 
But I encountered a problem today,after I finished the job of this factory and move to another city,when I put my suitcase onto the X-ray security checkpoint,a cope told me it's not allowed to take the slingshot into the subway.I told them it's legal to take a slingshot in China and there is no any words said it's not allowed to take a slingshot in to the subway,but it didn't work. We reach an agreement at last that I can take the rubber bands but left the slingshot.
After that I would take some rubber bands to make some non-frame slingshots rather than take a slingshot in future.







my slingshot (fortunately it's a cheap one,not my best one  )









my rubber bands









my non-frame slingshot















the non-frame slingshot is not as powerful as normal slingshot,but the shot accuracy is good in 30yards


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe you need to find a Nylabone Wishbone. It's always good to have a doggy chew toy in your suitcase. Just don't put the bands on it until you are ready to shoot...lol.

http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/by-product-type/dura-chew-wishbone-original.htm


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

What tubes do you use? Flatbands work better for me.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A good solution!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd very much like to thank you for posting a clear picture of how you hold the bands. I had always wondered how people shot barehanded in that way, I had seen it but not closely enough to fully understand. I always shot without a frame in a different way but I think I might change to your way.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Maybe you need to find a Nylabone Wishbone. It's always good to have a doggy chew toy in your suitcase. Just don't put the bands on it until you are ready to shoot...lol.
> 
> http://www.nylabone.com/product-finder/by-product-type/dura-chew-wishbone-original.htm


good idea!


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

mr. green said:


> What tubes do you use? Flatbands work better for me.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


rubber tubes,I put a steel ball in each rubber tube to fix it on the frame


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

How do you deal with hand slap?


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

benzidrine said:


> I'd very much like to thank you for posting a clear picture of how you hold the bands. I had always wondered how people shot barehanded in that way, I had seen it but not closely enough to fully understand. I always shot without a frame in a different way but I think I might change to your way.
> 
> Thanks again.


There two kinds of posture to hold the band in China :"Chuanpai style（川派无架弹弓）" and "Haipai style",I like the first one,because if you use "Haipai style（海派无架弹弓）" it's easy to shot your finger.There are some videos can teach you how to use it,I wish it's helpful for you

"Chuanpai style"

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzMxOTI2OTI0.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjc3Mjc5NDg4.html

"Haipai style"

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTA0ODI1Mzk2.html

if you want more contents,you can search 无架弹弓 on :http://www.youku.com/i/


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

crypter27 said:


> How do you deal with hand slap?


There two kinds of posture to hold the band in China :"Chuanpai style（川派无架弹弓）" and "Haipai style",I like the first one,because if you use "Haipai style（海派无架弹弓）" it's easy to shot your finger.There are some videos can teach you how to use it,I wish it's helpful for you

"Chuanpai style"

http://v.youku.com/v...MxOTI2OTI0.html

http://v.youku.com/v...c3Mjc5NDg4.html

"Haipai style"

http://v.youku.com/v...A0ODI1Mzk2.html

if you want more contents,you can search 无架弹弓 on :http://www.youku.com/i/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting shajiaxi. From 4:30 to 6:40 on this video explains a lot!

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzMxOTI2OTI0.html


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

shajiaxi said:


> benzidrine said:
> 
> 
> > I'd very much like to thank you for posting a clear picture of how you hold the bands. I had always wondered how people shot barehanded in that way, I had seen it but not closely enough to fully understand. I always shot without a frame in a different way but I think I might change to your way.
> ...


Very good videos showing the two different styles .... sure wish I spoke Chinese so I could learn more.

Thank you for sharing !

wll


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Charles posted a quip about nylon dog bones that are shaped in a Y. I remember he said he bought them at one of the "marts". Just don't attach bands to it till you get out in the countryside. Bands alone are allowed and of course a dog bone would be also. The average overweight beer bellied nitwit on security stations isn't going to put two and two together with rubber bands and dog bones. Or carry the fork in your person, tied around your neck...just a non metallic one. Get a standard 3/8 inch thicknylon cutting board from a flea market, used if you're on the super cheap. Jigsaw or band saw out two identical forks, epoxe them together, clamp, when cured next day, rasp/shape, sand, cut some flat band slots or drill some tube holes and you're in business with a non metallic SS.


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Susi said:


> Charles posted a quip about nylon dog bones that are shaped in a Y. I remember he said he bought them at one of the "marts". Just don't attach bands to it till you get out in the countryside. Bands alone are allowed and of course a dog bone would be also. The average overweight beer bellied nitwit on security stations isn't going to put two and two together with rubber bands and dog bones. Or carry the fork in your person, tied around your neck...just a non metallic one. Get a standard 3/8 inch thicknylon cutting board from a flea market, used if you're on the super cheap. Jigsaw or band saw out two identical forks, epoxe them together, clamp, when cured next day, rasp/shape, sand, cut some flat band slots or drill some tube holes and you're in business with a non metallic SS.


thank you for your sharing


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Bareshooting is fun and cheap! 

I love it!

Well done.

Volp


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Check out videos posted by "Romenianshadow" on YouTube... Shooting without frame needs not be less powerful than with frame. He shoots steel balls upto 38mm straight through 30mm thick plywood countertop at 30 yards.


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Check out videos posted by "Romenianshadow" on YouTube... Shooting without frame needs not be less powerful than with frame. He shoots steel balls upto 38mm straight through 30mm thick plywood countertop at 30 yards.


thanks for your sharing ,I learn a lot from the video,but i'm afraid the ball may hit my hand in that way.Today,I also had a test of shooting without frame,the diameter of the steel ball is 7 mm and it's shooted into the tree


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the information on this thread, I'll bookmark it and I'll play with these concepts. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

ONE DOES NOT have to use fingers for forks, bad idea in my humble opinion. So here are 4 solutions. I saw on youtube,






The glove slingshot. You could connect the elastic to the glove AFTER you get done with the public transportation security gnurds.

Using a latex surgical glove no less...






Not bad, 178 - 191 fps with a surgical glove and a pouch, no fork.





.

The bracelent above (urban defense) ...a hideaway/disguised clandestine slingsot






Above is another stealthy SS.

I still think the nylon Y dogbone SS is the best option but above are links to non fork SSs. If you can master the "wrist flip" as you would a PKS, these obviously in the right hands (pun intended) work.

I find life presents a miriad of opportunities to explore new things, the "dinner plate" of life has lots and lots of different foods for the mind. At times the "new" turns out to be standard operating proceedure if it works...thus we learn/change Being "afraid" is a natural phenominan to us humans and rightly so, for a fork hit when using your fingers as forks ain't so kewl, I wouldn't even try it either, frankly, but the above links don't use fingers for forks...and I think they are relatively safe using common sence and a "wrist flip" downwards to avoid collisions with the advancing pouch and ball. It looks simple enough.

Of course you could just tote in a bazooka and really blow security's minds! LOL

A few more options of ordinary articles used as sling shots...aka PKS some of 'em
















Above...wow..Never underestimate a PKS in the hands of a practiced shooter (which I am not with PKS) but this proves it's humanly possible to bark off slingshot shots like a firearm.






Above...the shoeter.






Above, another forkless shooter, bands and pouch only and you claimed the bands/pouch were allowed in public transit...yer in business.

Chuck


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

If you can master that wrist flip to get yourself and the stick out of the way of the bands/pouch/ball, a "stick shot" can work. A walking stick can be a stick shot as well as anything more or less solid. I made a stick shot but didn't master the wrist flip and for me a stick shot doesn't work but there are plenty of folks who can shoot a stick shot better than I can a standard fork! So give the options a try at least. Just because I don't want to fool with something doesn't mean you can't experiment and hopefully master stuff I don't do. For example I would never do well with a PKS but many can be dead accurate and fast with them. Part of my prob is psycological, and part is mal coordination...either of which blackball me from PKS and stick shots. Had I better coordination, patience and a good positive attitude likely I could master sticks and PKSs. At least I know my shortcomings, hehe

chuck


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Great topic, I've been trying to work out this style of shooting for ages and those videos helped a load. I actually really like it, clearly its incredibly compact and portable and by the looks of things it can be an extremely accurate style. I'll be practicing with soft ammo though until I'm confident enough not to hit the fingers acting as forks!


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a very interesting concept. I may have to try this someday soon.


----------

